# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch xuyên việt giá ưu đãi !!!!

## lekhanhhuyen90

Du lịch Xuyên Việt 16 ngày bằng Ô tô
________________________________________
Ngày 01: Thủ Đô Hà Nội (Ăn tối)
Xe đón đoàn tại sân bay Nội Bài, đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. 
Ngày 02: Hà Nội - Hà Tây (65 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Hà Tây, viếng cảnh chùa Hương, theo dòng suối Yến Quý khách thưởng ngoạn một quần thể thắng cảnh núi, rừng, suối, hồ và hang động, đi cáp treo lên núi viếng chùa Thiên Trù, động Phật Tích, chùa Tiên Sơn, chùa Giải Oan, động Hương Tích nổi tiếng là Nam Thiên Đệ Nhất Động. Buổi chiều, đoàn trở về Hà Nội, trên đường, Quý khách ghé tham quan quê lụa Hà Đông.Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo 36 phố phường Hà Nội, nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội.
Ngày 03: Thủ Đô Hà Nội (Ăn trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách đi Ba Đình viếng Lăng Bác, vườn cây ao cá nhà sàn Bác Hồ, chùa Một Cột, bảo tàng Hồ Chí Minh. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi tham quan một thoáng Thủ đô Hà Nội: Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám, hồ Hoàn Kiếm, đền Ngọc Sơn, tháp Rùa, đền Quán Thánh, hồ Tây, hồ Trúc Bạch, sân vận động Quốc gia Mỹ Đình, trung tâm hội nghị Quốc gia và các khu đô thị mới. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi bộ dạo phố cổ Hà Nội về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội. 
Ngày 04: Hà Nội - Hạ Long (165 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Quảng Ninh theo hướng Bắc Ninh, Lạng Sơn, rẽ đi Yên Tử. Viếng thiền viện Trúc Lâm Yên Tử, Quý khách đi cáp treo lên núi chiêm bái vườn tháp cổ, chùa Hoa Yên và chùa Đồng. Đoàn xuống núi đi Hạ Long. Đến Hạ Long (tỉnh Quảng Ninh), về khách sạn Quý khách nhận phòng. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi đảo Tuần Châu, vui chơi, giải trí, tắm biển. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo phố đêm Hạ Long, mua sắm tại Công viên Hoàng Gia. Nghỉ đêm tại Hạ Long. 
Ngày 05: Hạ Long - Hà Nội (165 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi qua cầu Bãi Cháy, ngắm cảnh vịnh Hạ Long và cảng Cái Lân từ trên cao, tham quan thị xã Hòn Gai. Sau đó, ra bến tàu, Quý khách lên du thuyền đi tham quan vịnh Hạ Long – Bái Tử Long – đệ nhất thắng cảnh của Bắc Bộ. Ghé hang Sửng Sốt, đi qua hòn Lư Hương, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Chó Đá. Tắm biển tại bãi biển Titop. Buổi chiều, Quý khách trả phòng, đoàn rời Hạ Long về Hà Nội, trên đường về ghé Hải Dương tham quan các làng nghề làm gốm sứ, bánh đậu xanh, cốm vồng và các mặt hàng đặc sản khác của miền Bắc. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo Thủ đô Hà Nội về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội. 
Ngày 06: Hà Nội - Ninh Bình - Vinh (270 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, trả phòng, đoàn đi Ninh Bình, viếng đền thờ vua nhà Đinh, và nhà Lê ở Hoa Lư (tỉnh Ninh Bình), tham quan một thoáng khu du lịch Tràng An và chùa Bái Đính, ngôi chùa lớn nhất Việt Nam, có 3 tượng Tam thế Phật mạ vàng. Đoàn tiếp tục đi thuyền tham quan phong cảnh Tam Cốc - còn được gọi là Hạ Long trên cạn. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi Nghệ An, trn đường gh tham quan đền thờ An Dương Vương. Đến Vinh (tỉnh Nghệ An) Quý khách về khch sạn nhận phịng. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo Tp.Vinh về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Vinh. 
Ngày 07: Vinh - Đồng Hới (200 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách trả phòng, đoàn rời Vinh đi Kim Liên tham quan làng Sen, đoàn tiếp tục đi Quảng Bình qua các danh thắng đèo Ngang, sông Gianh, thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh hùng vĩ trên đường Trường Sơn. Đoàn đến động Phong Nha. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi thuyền vào động Phong Nha tham quan hang Bi Ký, Cung Đình, Tóc Tiên, Tiên Sơn thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp sông Son. Đoàn đến Đồng Hới (tỉnh Quảng Bình). Quý khách nhận phòng. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo bên bờ sông Nhật Lệ, nghỉ đêm tại Đồng Hới. 
Ngày 08: Đồng Hới - Huế (160 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, đoàn đi Huế, theo đường Trường Sơn đến Vĩnh Linh đoàn trở ra quốc lộ 1 tham quan sông Bến Hải – cầu Hiền Lương (vĩ tuyến 17), khu phi quân sự DMZ. Sau đó, đoàn tiếp tục đi viếng thánh địa Đức Mẹ La Vang, chùa Thiên Mụ khi đến Huế (tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế) Buổi chiều, đoàn đi về bờ nam sông Hương, tham quan lăng Tự Đức, lăng Khải Định. Buổi tối, đoàn đi thuyền trên sông Hương, Quý khách ngắm cảnh cầu Tràng Tiền, nghe ca hò Huế, thả hoa đăng cầu phúc lộc, nghỉ đêm tại Huế. 
Ngày 09: Huế - Đà Nẵng (110 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, đoàn đi về bờ bắc sông Hương, Quý khách tham quan kinh thành triều Nguyễn, hoàng cung xưa của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn với Hoàng Thành, Ngọ Môn, Tử Cấm Thành, Điện Thái Hòa, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh, xem chương trình ca múa nhã nhạc cung đình Huế được UNESCO công nhận di sản văn hóa thế giới phi vật thể ở Duyệt Thị Đường. Đoàn đi chợ Đông Ba, Quý khách mua sắm đặc sản Huế. Buổi chiều, Quý khách trả phòng, đoàn đi Đà Nẵng, ghé chiêm ngưỡng cảnh chùa thanh tịnh và đẹp như cõi tiên ở Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Bạch Mã. Buổi tối, đoàn đến Đà Nẵng (Tp.Đà Nẵng) nhận phòng, sau đó xe đưa đoàn qua cầu quay sông Hàn, Quý khách dạo thành phố Đà Nẵng về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng. 
Ngày 10: Đà Nẵng - Hội An (30 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn đi theo con đường ven biển ngắm cảnh Âu Thuyền Thọ Quang, bán đảo Sơn Trà, cảng Tiên Sa, bãi Bụt, biển Mỹ Khê, Bắc Mỹ An, Non nước. Tham quan làng đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước. Đoàn tiếp tục đi núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, tham quan các động Tàng Chơn, Huyền Không, Hoa Nghiêm, Vọng Giang Đài. Buổi chiều, đến Hội An (tỉnh Quảng Nam) Quý khách nhận phòng. Đoàn đi viếng chùa Ông, chùa cầu Nhật Bản, hội quán Phước Kiến, đi Cửa Đại tham quan khu du lịch cao cấp resort ven biển, tắm biển Cửa Đại. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi bộ dạo quanh phố cổ, thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh phố đèn lồng, với những chiếc lồng đèn đủ kiểu, đủ màu sắc tỏa sáng trong đêm, đẹp cổ kính bên dòng sông Hoài, thưởng thức món ngon Hội An như: cao lầu, bánh đập, mỳ quảng, lục tàu xá, chí mè phủ. Nghỉ đêm tại Hội An.
Ngày 11: Hội An - Quy Nhơn (245 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách trả phòng, đoàn khởi hành sớm đi Mỹ Sơn, tham quan thánh địa Champa. Buổi chiều, Đoàn tiếp tục đi Quy Nhơn, ngang qua các khu kinh tế mở Chu Lai, Dung Quất, bãi biển Sa Huỳnh, xứ dừa Tam Quan. Đến Quy Nhơn (tỉnh Bình Định), Quý khách nhận phòng. Buổi tối, xe đưa Quý khách đi dạo Tp. Quy Nhơn về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Quy Nhơn. 
Ngày 12: Quy Nhơn - Nha Trang (229 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách trả phòng. Đoàn tham quan cầu Thị Nại, sau đó đi Tây Sơn, Quý khách về thăm quê hương của người anh hùng áo vải cờ đào vua Quang Trung - Nguyễn Huệ, xem múa nhạc võ Tây Sơn – Bình Định. Tiếp tục đi khu du lịch Ghềnh Ráng, Quý khách thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh bãi tắm Hoàng Hậu, bãi Trứng, xem nghệ thuật thư pháp trên đá cuội, lên đồi Thị Nhân viếng mộ nhà thơ Hàn Mặc Tử. • Buổi chiều, đoàn rời Quy Nhơn đi Nha Trang, ngang qua sông Cầu, đèo Cả, đèo Cổ Mã ghé bãi biển Đại Lãnh. Quý khách thư giản, chụp ảnh, quay phim. Buổi tối, đến Nha Trang (tỉnh Khánh Hòa), Quý khách nhận phòng. Xe đưa đoàn dạo phố biển về đêm, qua chợ đêm Nha Trang, công viên Phù Đổng, cà phê Bốn Mùa, khu hải sản Tháp Bà. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang. 
Ngày 13: Nha Trang - Phan Rang (100Km) (Ắn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách chọn 1 trong 2 chương trình sau: 
Chương trình 1: Đến với khu vui chơi giải trí 4 sao Diamond Bay: 
+ Tham quan khu vui chơi giải trí Wonder land (Sông Lô), trung tâm hội nghị 7.500 chổ ngồi, nơi diễn ra cuộc thi hoa hậu Hoàn Vũ 2008. 
+ Tắm biển và chơi các các trò chơi trên biển như môtô nước, dù bay, xuồng thể thao, lướt ván tại bãi tắm Nhũ Tiên. Chương trình 2: Đến với khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl land (Hòn Ngọc Việt): 
+ Đi cáp treo qua biển dài 3km. 
+ Chơi các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh. 
+ Tắm biển và tắm hồ bơi lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi Phan Rang. Đến Phan Rang (tỉnh Ninh Thuận), nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo phố biển về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Phan Rang. 
Ngày 14: Phan Rang - Vĩnh Hy - Mui (152 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi qua ruộng muối Ninh Hải, khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên núi Chúa để đến vịnh Vĩnh Hy, Quý khách xuống tàu ra thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh vịnh, rất thơ mộng hùng vĩ với mũi Cá Heo, mũi Yến, mũi Cọc, mũi Ốc Rạng, hang Yến, đầm Đăng, bãi tắm Bà Điên. Qua tàu đáy kính Quý khách ngắm san hô, cá biển nhiều màu sắc. Đoàn rời Vĩnh Hy trở về Ninh Chữ tắm biển. Buổi chiều, Quý khách trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn rời Ninh Chữ đi Phan Thiết, trên đường tham quan Bàu sen Trinh Nữ. Đến Phan Thiết (tỉnh Bình Thuận) ghé Hòn Rơm, Quý khách tắm biển và thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon giá bình dân. Buổi tối, Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khu resort ở Mũi Né – Phan Thiết.
Ngày 15: Mũi Né - Đà Lạt ( 135 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách tắm biển tại resort. Buổi chiều, Quý khách trả phòng, đoàn đi Đà Lạt ngang qua thủy điện Đại Ninh, có cảnh quan đẹp nhất trong các hồ thủy điện ở Việt Nam. ¨ Buổi tối, Quý khách đi dạo Đà Lạt về đêm, thưởng thức các món ngon ở chợ đêm Âm Phủ, hương vị cà phê phố núi ở quán Thủy Tạ, ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương, nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt (tỉnh Lâm Đồng). 
Ngày 16: Đà Lạt - Sài Gòn (300 Km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng, Quý khách tham quan biệt điện Bảo Đại, vườn hoa Bích Câu, thung lũng Tình Yêu, xem tranh thêu ở Đà Lạt sử quán. Ghé chợ Đà Lạt mua đặc sản. Buổi chiều, Quý khách trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường về tham quan thác DamB’ry, đến Bảo Lộc xe dừng lại cho Quý khách thưởng thức hương vị trà - cà phê Bảo Lộc. Đến Tp.Hồ Chí Minh. Kết thúc chuyến đi.

 CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN PHÁT TRIỂN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ 
Địa chỉ: Số 4 ngõ 159 Phố Chùa Láng, Láng Thượng, Đống Đa,HN
Tel/Fax : (+84-4) 32595828 * Hotline: 0983863029 
Email     : dulichquocte.org@gmail.com 
Website : dulichtrongoi.org

----------


## congtydulich

Hic đọc xong nhức hết 2 con mắt toàn chữ ko

----------

